# Incoming From Tokyo



## Mikesl (Apr 5, 2008)

I tried to resist this after spotting it on one of the well known Tokyo based dealers website but just couldnâ€™t stop myself. I have seen them referred to as a poor manâ€™s GS. I guess a GS must be pretty special as this feels like a solid quality watch. Pleased as punch. Iâ€™ll try to take some better pictures!

SARB035 (6R15B)

Diameter 38mm, Depth 11.2mm, weight 136g


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice and I've heard very good things about the 6R15 as well


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Congratulations, that is a great looking watch.

As you mention, the step up in quality is obvious once you hold and fondle the mid to high end Seiko's.

wear it in good health

Derek


----------



## catch21 (Feb 9, 2009)

That looks really nice. I ordered a glider kit from over there a little while ago, came within 3 days, sooner than some UK dealers can manage!

The watch looks super.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very nice indeed :yes:


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

I have an incoming Seiko SKX013 from Singapore - I hate waiting - even 3 days! My SKX007 took 3 business days to get here, but only because I forked out for UPS shipping. UPS delivered it to my work address as agreed - but at 8:45am :cry2: - which meant a 90 minute round trip to the UPS depot to collect. Didn't have to pay import duty though, just the VAT and handling charges. Worked out around Â£35 IIRC. I couldn't resist the new purchase either, but importing adds a huge chunk to the cost of the watch. Got to be worth it if it's something you can't live without, though!

I'm a huge Seiko fan - and that's a beauty. Hope it gives you many years of pleasure.


----------



## Mikesl (Apr 5, 2008)

Cheers gents. Initial accuracy appears to be +4 daily so thatâ€™s excellent if it maintains this.

Picking up on your kind â€˜wear it in good healthâ€™ comment Derek, I spent last Wednesday at hospital all day with a family member who has just been diagnosed with a grave illness. Whilst various tests were being carried out I sat amongst people who were receiving treatment for variations of the same. Got chatting to these people of all ages, real eye opener. I got home, jumped online and ordered the watch I had been looking at for several weeks. Thoughts were, as long as Iâ€™m not running up debts Iâ€™ll get what I want NOW thank you very much. Thoughts of saving or planning for the future will never be the same again for me now so indeed â€˜wear it in good healthâ€™ to all of you and not wishing to encouraging Financial recklessness, go out and buy that watch you want.

Mike


----------



## Mikesl (Apr 5, 2008)

Further to last, you could read the above and assume Iâ€™d spent a fortune. It was only Â£260 shipped, not big money but thatâ€™s not the point.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi is this a new watch or can you tell me what year it was made dont know to much about Seikos although I do own a couple of vintage ones.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks a nice piece,the higher end Seikos can easily hold there own against the best the Swiss can offer,that will last you a lifetime,enjoy it.


----------



## Mikesl (Apr 5, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Hi is this a new watch or can you tell me what year it was made dont know to much about Seikos although I do own a couple of vintage ones.


Yes its brand new. The model itself was launched in June 2008.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Mikesl said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi is this a new watch or can you tell me what year it was made dont know to much about Seikos although I do own a couple of vintage ones.
> ...


What made me ask that question I think the watch has a late 1970s/80s look about it dont know if anybody else agrees with that, a bit like the sportsmatic.


----------



## Mikesl (Apr 5, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Mikesl said:
> 
> 
> > dombox40 said:
> ...


Yes for sure it has a vintage appearance although I wouldn't like to say what decade. After wearing for a couple of days now itâ€™s just growing on me. There is the exquisite detail of the hands and markers (for the price) but strangely the main attraction is the shade of the dial. Its â€˜off whiteâ€™ but without a hint of beige or cream, kind of only just â€˜dairy whiteâ€™ arghh.. I canâ€™t describe it but I think itâ€™s very classy


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is my old 1960 sportsmatic which has a lovely pearlised dial but the later models look very simular to yours, notice the doubleing up of the twelve marker simular to your new

model I dont know if thats a feature of Seiko,s or not. Perhaps somebody has got a 70s-80s sportsmatic they could show us. I can say you,ve bought a quality watch there and it should last as long as this one. Just noticed the dagger hands as well.


----------



## Mikesl (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow thatâ€™s a beauty. Yes I think Seiko have drawn on many past models for this range. I have seen a discussion on another forum about the font used for â€˜Automaticâ€™, although itâ€™s been re introduced as retro styling a chap posted a picture of a 1957 model which had exactly the same. I know nowt about divers but itâ€™s also used on some of them â€¦Sumo?

Mike


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Mikesl said:


> Further to last, you could read the above and assume Iâ€™d spent a fortune. It was only Â£260 shipped, not big money but thatâ€™s not the point.


Wow, 260 seems a great price, would you pm me where you got it from


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

Mikesl said:


> I tried to resist this after spotting it on one of the well known Tokyo based dealers website but just couldnâ€™t stop myself. I have seen them referred to as a poor manâ€™s GS. I guess a GS must be pretty special as this feels like a solid quality watch. Pleased as punch. Iâ€™ll try to take some better pictures!
> 
> SARB035 (6R15B)
> 
> Diameter 38mm, Depth 11.2mm, weight 136g


Thatâ€™s very nice, im waiting for a *Seiko Spirit SCVS003* to be delivered today.

The 6r15 is supposed to be a better movement than the 7S26 which it is based on in as much as it has better accuracy, can be hand wound and has a hacking second hand.

I believe that the Spirit models are mid-range watches (not anyway near a Grand Seiko but much better than the old 7S26 Seiko 5's) and are Japanese market only.

Anyway hereâ€™s a borrowed pic of what im expecting.


----------



## Mikesl (Apr 5, 2008)

Parabola you have PM.

Dizz, I looked at that one! looks a bit like the GS SBGR023. I'm sure It's a cracker and you will not be disapointed.

Post up a report when you get it.

Actually my mate popped round last night wearing his mid sized Seamaster AT chronometer. Holding this alongside my new Seiko he was very surprised considering his AT cost Â£1700. I'm not suggesting the Seiko's at that level, but its pretty darn good for the money.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Mike,

You were lucky mate, 710 ordered me one of these watches from beigetrousers.com 7 days ago! I was starting to get a sweat on then she got a letter today from Parcelfarce, they have it in their Bristol depot and want nearly 50 quid for VAT and a Parcelforce 'clearance' fee before they will release it.

Oh well, win some, lose some I guess, at least I know it isn't lost.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Mikesl (Apr 5, 2008)

Ian, bad luck mate. I guess its pot luck with the tax thing, I was half expecting something similar myself. I don't know enough to advise, I'd be interested to hear what the official rules are from anyone who regularly imports?

Having said this, the sarb035 from 'beige trousers' is Â£40-50 less than the two other well known Jap dealers/sites and on [http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/] its shown as 47.250 yen which is almost Â£350. Still a good buy I reckon.

Still love mine.

Mike


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Actually it was Â£47 in total for VAT and the fee.

Still, as you say it's a good deal even if you do get caught.

Delivery is Tuesday 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## irkibby (Oct 20, 2008)

I am jealous! Though if I bought such a nice watch I'd be afraid of wearing it. I have a Seiko Seahorse with similar elegant lines and it is my favourite watch of all I own. And you are right, money sitting in a bank waiting to be decimated for some banker's pension isn't really making anyone happy.



Mikesl said:


> Cheers gents. Initial accuracy appears to be +4 daily so thatâ€™s excellent if it maintains this.
> 
> Picking up on your kind â€˜wear it in good healthâ€™ comment Derek, I spent last Wednesday at hospital all day with a family member who has just been diagnosed with a grave illness. Whilst various tests were being carried out I sat amongst people who were receiving treatment for variations of the same. Got chatting to these people of all ages, real eye opener. I got home, jumped online and ordered the watch I had been looking at for several weeks. Thoughts were, as long as Iâ€™m not running up debts Iâ€™ll get what I want NOW thank you very much. Thoughts of saving or planning for the future will never be the same again for me now so indeed â€˜wear it in good healthâ€™ to all of you and not wishing to encouraging Financial recklessness, go out and buy that watch you want.
> 
> Mike


----------



## morri (Jan 9, 2009)

Timeless, like that a lot. What is the difference between this and a "spirit"?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Mikesl said:


> 'beige trousers'
> 
> Mike


I've just opened a Paypal dispute with him.

He sent me a damaged Sumo which he says "was checked ok before dispatch"...... :angry:

Cheers


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dapper said:


> Mikesl said:
> 
> 
> > 'beige trousers'
> ...


thats a shame, as he seems to have a n excellent reputation on the jap forums


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Mikesl said:
> ...


Yes, that's why I gave him a try.

I'll stick with Seiya in future even though his prices are a bit higher


----------

